# Let's See Your Pup!



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

We need more Vizsla fun in the world. Post a pic of your sweet V just being themselves- whether that's being goofy, loving, playing, hunting or napping! 
Here is Shofe when I got my bear skin rug back- she alternated between being scared to being verrry interested 😃 
She has been a part of every hunt we've had since we got her, and I can't imagine it any other way now!


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

We rarely get through a day without a face like this.. forever upside down


----------



## Red dog runner (8 mo ago)

My V with his English Setter friend


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello 🥰


----------



## Arnaldo Quintini (11 mo ago)

Laika just being Laika, haha.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this may clash with pic a day thread, can merge it into that thread if you like,,,up to you all


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

harrigab said:


> this may clash with pic a day thread, can merge it into that thread if you like,,,up to you all


Fine with me, I guess I wasn't following that thread but it sounds fun, too!


----------



## Red dog lovers (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Ansel&SierraMom (Sep 1, 2020)

Ooh, fun! We'll join in.
















Sylvan (top pic) and Ansel (bottom pic) cooling off at the creek.









And being derps at camp!


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Want to make clear, vizslas and kittens don't get along!!! Thought everyone should know! 🤣😂🤣😂

Aly is almost 19 months... the kitten is just 19 days old.


----------



## Budaleigh (Aug 14, 2021)

Budaleigh at 16months in a rare zen moment.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

First and only "ink"! Taken at the tattoo shop, just at completion.
Two of Aly, for the price of one!🤣😂


----------



## Red dog lovers (Nov 30, 2021)

derwos said:


> Want to make clear, vizslas and kittens don't get along!!! Thought everyone should know! 🤣😂🤣😂
> 
> Aly is almost 19 months... the kitten is just 19 days old.
> 
> ...


Boy you got me on this one when I read your post. With our seeing these fantastic pictures I was thinking we have had four Vs over the years and they have all been great with anything. Then I saw you pictures, SO cute! I can not wait to show May wife may V loving beat friend. Thanks for the smile these pictures gave me!!!! Keep enjoying them!!!!


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Red dog lovers said:


> Boy you got me on this one when I read your post. With our seeing these fantastic pictures I was thinking we have had four Vs over the years and they have all been great with anything. Then I saw you pictures, SO cute! I can not wait to show May wife may V loving beat friend. Thanks for the smile these pictures gave me!!!! Keep enjoying them!!!!


@Red dog lovers, right after Aly turned a year old, we brought a kitten into the house in an effort to foster Aly's tolerance to other animals. That kitten's name is "Puddy-Tat". As Puddy matured during this past early spring, we had an appointment to have her spayed. Though, had to cancel due to an emergency. The kitten in the pictures above are of the single kitten Puddy had on May 1, 2022.

Aly and Puddy-Tat get along GREAT! They get along so well, Puddy was extremely accepting of Aly's inclusion in the entire kitten process. It's been a great experience for all of us!

Below, I've linked a Youtube video I created of Aly and Puddy... so you can get a better idea of their interactions.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Very cute video.
I’ve seen a lot of vizslas raised with cats. Although mine have a different reaction to them. Mine have only seen cats, if they come into my backyard, or are on the fence. They basically just want to catch them, and leap barking at them if they are on the fence. They treat them the same as if there is a possum, or raccoon in the backyard.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

In my very limited experience, bringing a kitten into a house with a V is much more likely to work than bringing a V puppy into a house with an adult cat.

And, as texasred said, an unknown cat in the backyard will likely be chased.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Oscar offering his Kong to “the boss” (Thomas)


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Oscar offering his Kong to “the boss” (Thomas)
> View attachment 104399


@Mrs M, it's so awesome to see Oscar's "sharing"! It's very much like Aly!

Whenever I make a really tasty topper over Aly's kibble, Puddy-Tat comes running. Aly always "shares", allowing Putty-Tat to eat as well.



texasred said:


> Very cute video.
> I’ve seen a lot of vizslas raised with cats. Although mine have a different reaction to them. Mine have only seen cats, if they come into my backyard, or are on the fence. They basically just want to catch them, and leap barking at them if they are on the fence. They treat them the same as if there is a possum, or raccoon in the backyard.


@texasred, there's "stranger" cat that comes around occasionally (I suspect to be the father of Puddy-Tat's kitten) and Aly chases it away, the same as squirrels and coyotes. I think part of Aly's psychology is any animal I personally accept, she does as well. Critters I don't want her to hunt/hurt, I verbally preface referral to the critter with "Nice *_"*... and "Be Nice to _".

I'm also linking a quick video of Aly and Puddy-Tat's kitten interacting. My apologies for the crappy videos... I'm learning how to create and post them.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> In my very limited experience, bringing a kitten into a house with a V is much more likely to work than bringing a V puppy into a house with an adult cat.
> 
> And, as texasred said, an unknown cat in the backyard will likely be chased.


Bob

I had the opposite reaction. 
Within a day of bringing Finn into the house at 8 weeks old, he had "banished" all three adult cats to the basement. One is still there, and only comes up when Finn is asleep in his crate at night.
The rest of the story, all of those cats had been raised as kittens with adult Vizlsa's.  They just didn't want to put up with his nonsense. I do wish they had "tagged him" gently when he was a puppy. He really deserved it!!
We don't have any stray cats in the yard either. Finn is relentless about that.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Finn
A cool morning last month.


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

Oscar on one of his favourite walks, “down the coast” (goes nuts when we say it. 🤣


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Mrs M said:


> Oscar on one of his favourite walks, “down the coast” (goes nuts when we say it. 🤣


I would go nuts if I could have my daily walks at a place like this too! super gorgeous and I bet lots of exciting scents in the air too.


----------

